# eastern canadian outfitters



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i Can tell you Rob is a Pretty decent guy at least he seemed like one on the Phone when we were speaking about the Management Position,I Was in talks with him to Mange his Lodge last summer,He just bought the Place a year or so ago,I Think theres decent hunting and Fishing,I Have not heard much about Wolf hunting,I Know they did decent with the Spring Bear hunt last Spring.Rob is a Federal CO,Used to Own Gobbles n Grunt Archery and Work as a Co in and Around Carleton Place.He owned Gobbles n Grunt Archery before Reg did.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

If indeed it is Rob Argue, he is a good guy.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

3DMARK said:


> If indeed it is Rob Argue, he is a good guy.


It is Rob Argue and The Place looks gorgeous online.It is a Beautiful spot and i believe they got 7 out of 8 Bears that were Shot last spring.I am thinking of Booking a Hunt up there in the Near future.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I stayed there last year for 3 days..camp called mere bleue ..fishing great tons of small mouth bass and all clean no worms and some small pike.. lots of beaches on lake for the kids down between the islands .... 50 feet from where you fish.. all new deep and wide boats cabins clean and equipped.. recommended highly good rates stores close by ...Have to bring your own bedding sheets and blankets ..pillows... beds good robs cell 613-285-7555


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

seems like a good guy from what i gather but you never know. cant do anything till the end of april but think i may try it. It will be his first year hunting wolfs and sounds like I may be his first customer if i can do it. have to look into tags, lic and what i will need to get in and out of the country with guns and game.


----------

